# SK-HYNIX or MICRON RAM



## EAGLE12426 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello again it's you favorite pain in the butt with asking another question! LOL If you had to choose between waiting for Micron memory WEEKS, one to to months, or SK-HYNIX which is available to buy, which would you do? All the specs are the same-->(32GB ECC UNBUFFERED 3200HRZ), etc.. except for the brand being different just so you know. THANKS YES IT"S DDR4


----------



## ir_cow (Mar 22, 2022)

Whatever is cheaper and if its available now, great. If not and you can't wait, well you don't have a choice. Easy answer.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 22, 2022)

Micron are slightly better than hynix for timings but there's very little difference between them, my rams are hynix.


----------



## EAGLE12426 (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks That's what I thought! Have a great night!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Are you talking about Micron Branded and Hynix Branded Ram?

I mean You can get Crucial branded ram, or you can go with another maker that uses Micron, Samsung, Hynix Chips such as GSkil, Patriot, etc.



EAGLE12426 said:


> Thanks That's what I thought! Have a great night!


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 22, 2022)

Micron this is always few steps ahead from all others.
I think more essential the use of Micron RAM over my GPU, that the larger bandwidth it does makes the difference + 17%.

My RAM this is best ever SK-HYNIX DDR3 sold by Mushkin.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 22, 2022)

What die they have are more important than brand. Micron has excellent rev E 8gb and rev B 16gb, but terrible rev B 8gb and m 8gb.

Hynix has good DJR, okay CJR and awful AFR and MFR. 

Samsung has very good B-die and terrible E-die.


----------



## Toxpox (Apr 3, 2022)

Your selection should not be based only on the brand, it would be much more logical to choose according to the "die"s.

For example, We can say that Hynix DJR and Micron Rev.E are in a similar situation. DJR's optimum voltage is higher than Rev.E but in the low frequency, Rev.E has better timings in low frequency. So, you can't say "bla bla better than bla bla" because the "die"s have different characteristics. 
The best DDR4 "die" is Samsung B-Die. But also it is not perfect. Samsung B-die has bad temperature sensitivity. It will be unstable at a temperature of 50-60 degrees. 

So you should choose wisely the choice according to your wishes.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 3, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Samsung has very good B-die and terrible E-die.


C-die (what I have) is also poo, but hey, at least it comes in cheap, dense sticks.


----------



## Toxpox (Apr 3, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> C-die (what I have) is also poo, but hey, at least it comes in cheap, dense sticks.


Yeah, C-Die is too bad but some versions of Samsung C-die can be nice. For example, if you have a bad bin Samsung C-Die then probably you could 3733MHz CL17 or CL18 but if you have a good bin (or good version) then you can 4133MHz CL19 or 3133MHz CL12. So yes, Samsung C-die is bad but it can be nice overclock.

Edit: Also Samsung C-die has bad temperature sensitivity and bad voltage scaling. So, if you are trying xxxxMHz and xxCL do not use 1.40 or higher voltages. In some kinds of situations, Samsung C-Die in at lower voltages better the at higher voltages. If it is crashed then you can try decreasing to voltage.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 4, 2022)

Toxpox said:


> Yeah, C-Die is too bad but some versions of Samsung C-die can be nice. For example, if you have a bad bin Samsung C-Die then probably you could 3733MHz CL17 or CL18 but if you have a good bin (or good version) then you can 4133MHz CL19 or 3133MHz CL12. So yes, Samsung C-die is bad but it can be nice overclock.
> 
> Edit: Also Samsung C-die has bad temperature sensitivity and bad voltage scaling. So, if you are trying xxxxMHz and xxCL do not use 1.40 or higher voltages. In some kinds of situations, Samsung C-Die in at lower voltages better the at higher voltages. If it is crashed then you can try decreasing to voltage.


There can be very high variation on same dies aswell. I have 4 sticks of Micron rev E, 2 of them do rfc at 520 on 3700, the others need 544. Good binned rev E can do rcdrd 17 and rc 50 at 3800, mine does rcdrd 20 and rc 58 at best. 

Some B-dies can do flat 14-14-14 at 3800@1.4v, some need 1.45v for 16-16-16 to be stable. 

A really good rev E or DJR can beat a very poor B-die, but usually none can come close to B-die.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 4, 2022)

IIRC I have Hynix chips on my HyperX's and they work fine. 3200 @ 3466, slight overclock.


----------



## EAGLE12426 (Apr 4, 2022)

To everyone that replied, THANK YOU!! OK, now let me clear things up a little and be up front. I really don't know anything about "DIES". I am familiarized about timings, the lower the better but, that's about it. I will not be doing OC at all at this point. I might try in the future but not now. Here is what I do know about my specs. My MOBO can use ECC but, it must be unbuffered according to GIGABYTE TECH SUPPORT THEMSELVES. I contacted them directly after starting to get my parts and that's what they told me, they also told me that there is more ram out there besides the ones listed but, it would be almost impossible to test everyone. Again thanks to everyone who replied. Sincerely eagle12426


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 4, 2022)

New Micron rams have rock solid stability and support across all motherboards vendors, am sure sk hynix are as such quality tho, but from what i'v seen i woudt hesitate to pick a micron ram, like a Curial ballistix


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2022)

EAGLE12426 said:


> To everyone that replied, THANK YOU!! OK, now let me clear things up a little and be up front. I really don't know anything about "DIES". I am familiarized about timings, the lower the better but, that's about it. I will not be doing OC at all at this point. I might try in the future but not now. Here is what I do know about my specs. My MOBO can use ECC but, it must be unbuffered according to GIGABYTE TECH SUPPORT THEMSELVES. I contacted them directly after starting to get my parts and that's what they told me, they also told me that there is more ram out there besides the ones listed but, it would be almost impossible to test everyone. Again thanks to everyone who replied. Sincerely eagle12426


Rtfm


----------

